# Umts aldi stick probleme



## gotogoto (20. Juli 2009)

Hallo erstmal,
Wie bereits in der Überschrift erwähnt habe ich Probleme mit meinem Umts stick von aldi und dem dazugehöriegen aldi Tarif den ich gleich dazugekauft habe. Jetzt habe ich folgendes Problem es wird immer 
verbindungsfehler error = 0  angezeigt.
Ich weiß nicht was ich jetzt machen soll ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen..
Mfg GotoGoto


----------



## Herbboy (20. Juli 2009)

alle treiber aktuell? is die simcard korrekt eingelegt?


----------



## sebah (20. Juli 2009)

Sicher das der mit jeder simcard funktioniert oder nur mit einer congstar(aldi anbieter) simcard?


----------



## gotogoto (20. Juli 2009)

sim card ist richtig eingelegt und wird auch erkannt die treiber sind glaube ich aktuell aber prüfe ich jetzt nochmal 
danke
mfg gotogoto


----------



## gotogoto (20. Juli 2009)

jo treiber sind auf dem neusten stand


----------



## gotogoto (20. Juli 2009)

@ sebah 
dieser umts stick funktioniert mit jeder sim hat also kein sim lock außerdem ist dieser tarif den ich haben will nur mit dem aldi talk verfügbar den ich gekauft habe..
mfg Goto


----------



## gotogoto (21. Juli 2009)

Also jetzt habe ich den stick mal auf meinem pc ausprobiert und dort funktioniert es ohne probleme nur wenn ich das wieder auf dem netbook versuchen will gehts nicht... hat echt keiner ne ahnung was das sein kann?


----------



## Herbboy (21. Juli 2009)

muss halt irgendwas mit den treibern oder windowsupdates, oder nem konfkikt mit einer gleichzeitig laufenden software zu tun haben...

oder aber der USB des netbooks liefert zu wenig strom ^^


----------



## gotogoto (21. Juli 2009)

ich hoffe und glaube nicht das es letzteres ist... und das mit den teibern kann auch eigentlich nicht sein hab die neusten... 
was soll ich denn jetzt machen


----------



## Herbboy (21. Juli 2009)

probier doch mal, ob es mit nem aktiven USBhub geht - sofern du irgendwo einen herkriegen kannst


----------



## gotogoto (27. Juli 2009)

Nein das ist es nicht das problem besteht immer noch, und ich stehe immer noch für alle forschläge offen


----------



## amdintel (28. Juli 2009)

gotogoto schrieb:


> Mfg GotoGoto



da ist doch ein Planer mit bei wo man das Konto abfragen kann
und aufladen kann,  so wie den Empfang stehen kann,
funktioniert der überhaupt richtig ,
wird da überhaupt ein UMTs Signal angezeigt ?

kann auch ein USB Problem sein ?
hat der PC USB 2.0 und ist im Bios USB 2.0 angeschaltet ? 
wenn z.b. auf USB 1,1 der PC steht , 
die richtigen  Chips Treiber sollten allerdings auch installiert sein, damit USB 2.0 besser unterstützt wird .
Die Datenrate ist  bei dem Aldi Dingern nicht so hoch weil da nur UMTs geht und kein HSDPA .


----------



## gotogoto (28. Juli 2009)

also das komische ist konto abfragen usw geht alles und ja wir umts signal angezeigt
und auf 2.0 sollte das gerät eigentlich auch gestellt sein da es erst nen paar wochen alt ist... sollte mich doch sehr wundern wenn dort usb 1.1 aktiviert ist...
mfg Gotogoto


----------



## amdintel (29. Juli 2009)

da es ja an einem anderem PC funktioniert, liegt der Fehler bei deinem Notebook , wie ich schon sagte USB,
ein USB Port zu testen ist schweig 
kannst höchstens mal selber testen  eine Ext USB anschließen, ob die gleich erkannt wird und schaust,
ob es funktioniert und die DAten Rate auch ok ist , also mal sehr grßte Datein auf diese kopierst


----------



## gotogoto (29. Juli 2009)

Ok werd mal die datenraten des usb ports des pcs und des netbooks vergleichen mal gucken was da rauskommt


----------



## amdintel (29. Juli 2009)

ich schätzte trotzdem das es irgendwie nur mit  dem USB Port zusammen hängen kann ? ansonsten muss man zuerst bevor man das 1 x ins Internet geht immer und das ist mit jedem Stick so, zu erst über den Planer eine Verbindung ins Web. machen, dieser richtet dann unter Netzw. bei Windows einen Eintrag ein,
diese dann auf  Standard stellen später  also so


----------



## gotogoto (29. Juli 2009)

Hm also auf dem netboook habe ich windows xp und nicht wie bei dir in der grafik xp desweiteren weiß ich nicht so recht was du meinst mit 
"ansonsten muss man zuerst bevor man das 1 x ins Internet geht immer und das ist mit jedem Stick so, zu erst über den Planer eine Verbindung ins Web. machen, "
Bei meinem pc konnte ich einfach so ins internet ich musste nur die software installieren und das wars
mfg paul


----------



## amdintel (29. Juli 2009)

der Planer richtet die richtige DFÜ Netz Verbindung ein, ohne dieser geht es überhaupt nicht und das ist bei XP auch nicht anderes als bei Vista , DFÜ Netz Verbindung steht u.a. die Zugangs Nummer z.b *Zwei Ziffern# , die richtige Baut Rate usw.


----------

